# Game birds for sale



## Slamapointcedar (Jan 10, 2016)

Is there anyone u know in the north Oakland county are that sells game birds? Looking to train our 6 month old Shorthair . Quail, chukar, pigeons etc.... Thank u!!!!


----------



## greg12 (Nov 3, 2011)

X2. Looking for the same.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

There used to be a few but not anymore that I now of.I was going to Romulus and buying birds on Friday after work then plant 10 on Saturday then 10 on Sunday.Did this for three weekends in a row then I switched to running the dogs on wild birds up north on weekends in august.I also had a couple spots with a few pheasants that i ran the dogs on here in Oakland .The land owners gave me permission to train but not to hunt them.I also went to some public access and state land in the thumb in September and got some good training in also.I did ask permission at the hap lands before going out this helped out a lot.plenty of birds before the season opened for training.wild birds train them to hunt thevpen raised birds train them to scent and reinforce pointing. It was an Al day trip to the thumb but it was worth it in the end.I hadca great second season on grouse with my pups.They are a year and a half old and did better than expected.


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

check with crbritts on this forum.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

*
http://www.michiganhuntingpreserves.com/members*

Above is a link of Michigan Association of Gamebird BREEDERS and Hunting Preserves "MEMBERS" page. There is a link with the gamebird PRODUCERS listed by COUNTY. I am not sure which counties are close to you, but there is also a map to help, as well. This may help you locate some training birds that are not too far from you.


----------



## Slamapointcedar (Jan 10, 2016)

birdhntr said:


> There used to be a few but not anymore that I now of.I was going to Romulus and buying birds on Friday after work then plant 10 on Saturday then 10 on Sunday.Did this for three weekends in a row then I switched to running the dogs on wild birds up north on weekends in august.I also had a couple spots with a few pheasants that i ran the dogs on here in Oakland .The land owners gave me permission to train but not to hunt them.I also went to some public access and state land in the thumb in September and got some good training in also.I did ask permission at the hap lands before going out this helped out a lot.plenty of birds before the season opened for training.wild birds train them to hunt thevpen raised birds train them to scent and reinforce pointing. It was an Al day trip to the thumb but it was worth it in the end.I hadca great second season on grouse with my pups.They are a year and a half old and did better than expected.



Thank u for the info!!!!! Sounds like u have some good Huntin' pups!!!!


----------



## Slamapointcedar (Jan 10, 2016)

GamebirdPreserve said:


> *http://www.michiganhuntingpreserves.com/members*
> 
> Above is a link of Michigan Association of Gamebird BREEDERS and Hunting Preserves "MEMBERS" page. There is a link with the gamebird PRODUCERS listed by COUNTY. I am not sure which counties are close to you, but there is also a map to help, as well. This may help you locate some training birds that are not too far from you.


Great I will check out the link! Thank u for your help!


----------



## Slamapointcedar (Jan 10, 2016)

GamebirdPreserve said:


> *http://www.michiganhuntingpreserves.com/members*
> 
> Above is a link of Michigan Association of Gamebird BREEDERS and Hunting Preserves "MEMBERS" page. There is a link with the gamebird PRODUCERS listed by COUNTY. I am not sure which counties are close to you, but there is also a map to help, as well. This may help you locate some training birds that are not too far from you.


Thank u!!!!!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Somebody just posted pheasants for sale on clearance, so they're out there. Just be mindful/careful if the birds are molting heavily they may have a hard time getting off the ground quick enough on a flush. I bought 10 chukars a few weeks ago and their feathers looked like they were molting heavily, and only a few could get off the ground quick enough before my dog could snatch them up (he's hit or miss steady to wing). I'm really not sure what time of year game birds molt, but I have two chukars in my garage living in a bunny hutch as pets (don't ask), and they are molting pretty heavily right now (started about a month ago and seems to have just stopped recently) which is sort of consistent with my observation.

For most birdwork, I'd imagine you'd want solid fliers....


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Bluebriar game birds in Romulus is where I pick up birds. Quail were 4.50 I think maybe less.I would buy 20 or so and do a two day intro to birds.A lot of fun seeing the little dogs


----------



## RCA DOGS (Sep 24, 2011)

Pheasants typically molt at end of summer. Late July / August. 

Not sure what's up with your chukar but from my experience the do tend to have lots of loose feathers, but usually fly strong

Dan G


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Molting usually coincides with the end of the laying season, mid to late summer. Chances are the chukars that were not flying at this time of year were lousy with lice or suffering from a digestive disorder.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

gundogguy said:


> Molting usually coincides with the end of the laying season, mid to late summer. Chances are the chukars that were not flying at this time of year were lousy with lice or suffering from a digestive disorder.


My chukars in my garage are healthy, and stopped laying about a month ago (consistent egg per day since the spring), which coincides directly with when they started molting. Not sure when the 10 chukars I picked up for my dog a few weeks ago stopped laying, but I could possibly assume it was around the same time.


----------

